# Falsche Auflösung bzw. kein Bild über HDMI



## tim722 (14. Januar 2018)

*Falsche Auflösung bzw. kein Bild über HDMI*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade am verzweifeln mit meinem neuen Asus Zenbook 13 beim versuch dieses mit diversen Bildschirmen bzw. Fernsehern über HDMI zu verbinden.

Mein Problem:
-Der Smart TV (neuer Samsung) meiner Freundin sagt beim Anschluss an den Laptop, dass die Auflösung falsch sei, egal was man einstellt.
-Mein alter Samsung Fernseher zeigt mir eine verzerrtes Bild und die Info "Auflösung 1440x1080 75Hz" egal was ich einstelle.
-Der Smart Tv von meinen Eltern sowie ein älterer Grundig Fernseher zeigen direkt die gewünschte Auflösung und reagieren auch normal auf Änderungen dieser.

Zur Hardware:
-Asus Zenbook 13 mit Windows 10 64Bit (version1709)
-Intel HD620 und Nvidia MX150

Bereits versucht:
-Windows sowie alle Treiber auf die neuste Version bringen
-Manuelles wechseln zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten
-Einstellen von diversen Auflösungen, Frequenzen und Modi (Dupliziert/Erweitert).
-Testen von alles HDMI Anschlüssen der Fernseher und 4 verschiedenen Kabeln.
-Display (PnP Monitor) im Gerätemanager deaktivieren bzw. löschen und Hardware neu suchen und installieren lassen.

Ich hoffe es hat hier noch jemand einen tipp ich kann mir keinen Reim mehr draus machen.

Vielen Dank

Gruß Tim


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Falsche Auflösung bzw. kein Bild über HDMI*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem.
Die Lösung war dann bei den HDMI Eingängen des Medion Fernsehers den Eingang von verbessert auf Regulär zu stellen!
Hast du solche Optionen auch bei den Geräten die nicht das gewünschte Bild liefern?


----------



## airXgamer (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Falsche Auflösung bzw. kein Bild über HDMI*

So Synchronisierungsfehler in d erAuflösung kenne ich eher von VGA - da hat es immer geholfen den Bildschirm richtig einzustellen:
Desktop -> rechte Maustaste ins leere -> Anzeigeeinstellungen -> Bildschirm auswählen und Auflösung einstellen.


----------



## tim722 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Falsche Auflösung bzw. kein Bild über HDMI*

Einen entsprechenden Modus für Verbesserung  konnte ich bei beiden Fernsehern nicht finden lediglich Overscan- bzw. Zoom- und Einpassungsfunktionen die allerdings keine Verbesserung bringen bzw weiterhin kein bild ausgeben.

Die Bildschirmauflösung habe ich zurvor bereits sowohl über die Anzeigeeinstellungen als auch über den Intel-Grafikkartentreiber und das Nvidia Controllpannel versucht einzustellen.


----------

